# C.M, I use to find drab,sacralious Claudio Monteverdi,now Im a devote a fan!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Claudio Monteverdi has so much to offer, madrigals, cantiques, works of grandeur & prestigious indeed.

Im listening to his cue on Missa in illo tempore wwwoaw what a missa of sizeaable achievement and might, what about Motets folks correct me if I'm wrong but never heard so far of Monteverdi doing motets somesort of song i like,,, a motets is necessarly religious according to Wikipedia but the forrmat oof construction of song is, but it is mostly.

Missa de la Beatae Virgine quite something :tiphat:


----------

